# Tear in Amniotic Sac



## aidasmom

Hey Ladies,

I went into PPROM due to a tear in my amniotic sack at 32 weeks.
Has anyone else had the same? I'm told that it seems it was a fluke.
And, has anyone had it happen again? I'm scarred it will happen the next time too. I lost my little girl 5 days after she was born & she would have been alive today if I could have brought her to term...


----------



## Albatross

Firstly :hugs: I am really sorry that you lost your baby girl. Ican't even begin to imagine how tough that is.

My boys were born in similar circumstances at 30 weeks. My pregnancy had been quite easy up to then, I was having a nap - got up and noticed I was leaking. Went into hospital and about 12 hours later my boys turned up, thankfully they were okay and came home 7 weeks later.

I have not had any explanation as to why it happened, I was just told it was one of those things and in my case probably partially due to carrying twins. I am not particularly happy with the lack of an explanation and am nervous to have more in case it happened again.

Do you have a consultant/Doctor you can talk to about the likelyhood of it reoccuring? - it might help put your mind at rest.


----------



## aidasmom

Hi Albatross, thanks for your reply!

I haven't had any explanation. My midwife and doctor both said that after they understood everything that's happened that it was most likely just a fluke & rarely can you explain it. I had a very uneventful pregnancy & all my tests came out clear for any infections. If anything came up after delivery, the doctors & I would have heard. My midwife & doctor helped ease my mind....I stopped using google to find my answers BUT, I'm still afraid of it happening. It happened at 32 weeks, almost at home run...so it's going to be a whole pregnancy until I feel like I could breathe a sigh of relief. I feel it in my heart that next time will be different but I'm still very much afraid. It was horrible loosing my little girl.


----------

